# Hewes Bonefisher project!



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

I ran a 1987 for 20years. STOCK not much to do on them. I did change the console opening to include tackle locker. Other than that, run it... Make sure your tabs work. YOU WILL NEED THEM


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks, I will check out my trim tabs since I have not yet done that. I plan to take this old hull and make it a bit more modern. I am changing the poling platform and updating it to a more user friendly one. Adding a casting platform, repairing several holes in the glass from the stuff the old owner had installed, having new seat cushions custom made, adding a custom wrapped Edson steering wheel, a Garmin GPS & VHF radio, possibly a jack plate (ANY IDEAS HERE!), already replaced the rub rail, and then having SeaDek installed in the cockpit and on the 2 platforms! My goal is to make it an older custom skiff so it not only looks cool but also fishes well and is comfortable for hours out on the water! I welcome your thoughts and ideas!!


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

A couple more photos...


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

If you have ideas or thoughts on other projects let me know!


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

Last photo until I get the boat back from Quality T Tops in Tarpon Springs, FL!


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

Get rid on the button tap switch. Get a rocker one. RUN IT...


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Soap and water maybe some wax. Looks good to me. I'm sure there's some issues that need addressed as with any older boat (bilge pump, bait well pump, wiring, ect.) that may need some attention. I do like the Edson wheel with the knob it makes it much nicer to steer going slow.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

> Last photo until I get the boat back from Quality T Tops in Tarpon Springs, FL!


Sweet a$$ boat....please tell me that you are not adding a T top...please...

other than that, all of your suggestions sound good...but to be honest, at this point as it stands, I dang sure wouldn't kick it out of bed for eating crackers...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks awfully nice for a 20 year old boat! I'm with the others, don't do much, just check all of the wiring and fuel tank (non-fiberglass hopefully) and fish!


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

This is the wheel I am installing. Capt Phil Woodham did the wrap in Titusville, Florida. It is a Edson.


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

The wheel has a Bahamian 10 cent piece in the power knob! Pretty sweet I think for a bonefisher!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

is that guy for hire? That wrap job is awsome


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

No way, no T Top being installed! Just an updated poling platform that is easier to get up on and looks a bit more like the modern flats boats. I used to have a Hells Bay Professional and liked the platform on that boat a lot. Quality T Tops in Tarpon Springs is doing the work as they are marine fabricators. This stage should be done within 2 weeks. Here is where they are so far....


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm sure Phil Woodham is for hire. His cell is (321) 749-1714


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

i called him he will be wraping my wheel thanks for the contact info


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Capt...good deal on the "no T top"...you were about to get a yellow flag thrown with an unsportsman like conduct penalty and possible ejection from the game...

Sweet boat though for sure...I like everything about it...so any improvements will blow it away


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

What are you doing with the old platform? I have a buddy who might be interested in it.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

> What are you doing with the old platform? I have a buddy who might be interested in it.


X2...actually, not a buddy...I might be interested in it


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> The wheel has a Bahamian 10 cent piece in the power knob! Pretty sweet I think for a bonefisher!


Off the chain!


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

Curious how the boat runs with the 60? Hole shot/top end?


----------



## etex (Jan 15, 2008)

> I'm sure Phil Woodham is for hire. His cell is (321) 749-1714


He tied me a Monkeys fist for a stake out rope 12 years ago. I still use it on my HB


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Fresh rope in the rub-rail to match the wheel would look sweet.


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

I would like to sell the old platform if anyone is interested. I am located in New Port Richey, Florida and my cell # is (727) 512-1482. Give me a call, the guys over at Quality T Tops that built my new platform told me I should ask $300.


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

Here is a photo of the new poling platform I am installing! All the work is being done at Quality T Tops in Tarpon Springs, Florida.


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

Almost finished with this stage! I should be getting my boat back on Monday and then having Sigma Marine in Tarpon Springs go through all my wiring and install new electronics! I am having Innovative Marine Services in St. Petersburg make a new switch plate and I'm installing all new switches on the console next week too. Castaway Customs has scanned the boat for the SeaDek install which will be prob my last step. Well, Here are a few photos of where I am in my refit as of last night!


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

Quality has done all the work on the glass


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

Console with no more holes!


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

Casting platform


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

Finished under the gunwale where Hewe's didn't. SeaDek will be applied here to protect my rods.


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

All deck hardware has been removed and then the glass refinished.


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

Repaired transom came out pretty good I think...


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

Getting an idea of what the boat will end up looking like!


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok, I am pretty excited that my project is moving right along!!!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

that rear platform is real cool


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

The old poling platform still for sale?


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

lookin good!


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

My old poling platform is still for sale! My cell # is (727) 512-1482. Give me a call if your interested. I'm located about 30 minutes away from Tampa in New Port Richey, Florida. Thanks, Mark


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sweet ideas bro! How skinny can these hewes get? Ive thought about a hewes but ive never fished the flats on one. Was wondering how they do in the skinny stuff.


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

HIs boat with that motor and jack plate will do 11 to 12 inches. No jack plate with a 90 with get you in 9 to 10 inches.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> HIs boat with that motor and jack plate will do 11 to 12 inches.  No jack plate with a 90 with get you in 9 to 10 inches.


Hmmm...Thats not to bad


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

Capt_David,

I'm not sure of the draft yet but I'm wondering how my boat with a 60 hp with a jack plate would draw 11-12" while the same boat without a jack plate and a heavier motor would less? Maybe I'm confused but I don't understand....


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

the setback and 4 stroke weight would be my guess.... I ran an 18 hewes with a 115 yami 2 smoke and id get into 10 inches easy as long as weight was distributed right..... I also had a 24 v troller with my 4 batteries up front..... Those lappy hulls run awesome but like mentioned above, make sure your tabs are working, otherwise your going to get soaked...... I was thinking the 60 might be a little underpowered and you would suffer with the hole shot.... not sure if you have a 4 blade prop, but thatd be the route id go to pair with the jackplate.... good luck with everything!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

another small suggestion would be to add a rod holder to your poling platform..... you can go clamp on as well if you dont want it permanent, but mine were very usefull.... I did a variety of different fishing.... everything from polling the flats, staking off, bottom fishing, etc....


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

Bill had one with a 70 SLOW. I had one with a 90 38 to39 mph. Weight is what causes draft.


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

STILL working on my skiff but it's getting really close to being where I want it! Here are a few more pics of what I've done...A new switch plate for the console ( I had it made for me at Innovative Marine Services), added the GPS and VHF, cleaned cleaned cleaned!  I'm getting the boat back today from having some small details finished and next is the SeaDek from Castaway Customs!


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

Here is the old console plate...


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

This is what my console looks like today!


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

GPS installed


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

Cleaned up cockpit!


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

My new rod rack and another shot of the center console!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lookn' alsome! keep the pics coming im reely liking your rebuild!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

doing it up right looks great


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Just came back to this thread to realized was touching your boat last week.   It's looking great.  I was asking Chris how well that 60 4S would push her.

If I'm not mistaken, you changed the PP holders too.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice rig, in great shape. You'll love her. 

I had a 16 red for a bunch of years and you can do so much with those hulls. Certainly not the classic you have, but similiar. 

Love the new dash panel, you turned me on to a source I need.

If I might make a suggestion: dump the bennett tabs and put lencos on there. With this hull, you're going to want to fine-tune that ride instantly. The bennetts are slow, and the pump takes up precious space below decks on these smaller hulls. The lencos work instantly and have no pumps, so more space for your goodies. 

I just converted a boat I have from bennetts to Lencos and the part # you need is here: http://www.lencomarine.com/retrofit_bennett_pgs/bennettretrofitk.html . You can keep your old tab plates. Be sure to measure for a jumper wire and order it along with the kit so you can keep everything factory with the Deutsch connectors. 

Good luck with her!!!

-T


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

i love it. looks awesome. travis and the guys at quality t-tops do an outstanding job. keep the pics commin.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

There's a 1999 Yamaha 90 2 stroke with ~130 hours in the For Sale section!  By that thing right now!!!!

That rig looks amazing, though, man. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> There's a 1999 Yamaha 90 2 stroke with ~130 hours in the For Sale section!  By that thing right now!!!!
> 
> That rig looks amazing, though, man.  I LOVE IT!!!


Yeah, that's really the motor that belongs on that skiff anyways. Call Skip at the factory and he'll tell you!

-T


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, except for some very small details and then SeaDek my boat project is nearly finished! Dennis from Advance Marine in New Port Richey helped me accomplish a lot of things and checked over the motor and she runs great! I had Capt. Ron at The Skiff Shop install my switch plate and console hatch and go over all my wiring and rigging! What an awesome job guys!! Thanks! I'm pretty proud of my Hewes!


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

Another shot of the console!


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

Here is a profile shot!


----------



## dive-skipper (Mar 23, 2010)

View from the front! Only a few weeks left and buying a new push pole, SeaDek, and fish fish fish! I'm thinking the Redfish should start to worry now!!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

now that is done its time to have fun . The boat looks amazing good job [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

gotta love those lapstrake hulls


----------



## tarponangler1 (Apr 24, 2009)

Get yourself a high speed buffer and paint some compound on it and spend about a day working on it and then put some wax and 3m scotchguard on her and itll look straight off the factory floor. Did that with my 93 redfisher and it shines


----------

